# surgery and neck pain



## rosieposie (Nov 4, 2011)

had total thyroid taken out on oct. 31 due to graves disease. I was not prepared for the stiffness and pain in the neck after surgery. I had my surgery on oct 31 mon. and my sutures were removed on thurs nov 3. The doctor put strips on my incision and these are to stay on for 10 days. Did anyone else have severe pain near the back of the neck after surgery? The nurse told me to do my neck excercises which i did but still the pain was overwhelming near the back of my neck. The nurse told me during surgery they lay your head back in an awkward position and this can cause stiffness and pain. I keep taking my pain pills but they don't seem to help the cause.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, I had that, and it did go away. I had that even after my FNA, I presume it was some muscle in the neck that I never realized was there (you know that phrase if you exercise/work hard and say 'muscles I didn't know I have hurt' lol). Keep doing some gentle stretching and an anti-inflammatory pain med. Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The surgeon probably had to prop your head way back to he/she could get a better angle. You would never choose to have your neck and head in that position (at least for any length of time) so the muscle & bones were not used to it. End result: pain. It will ease up. Might be a good excuse to ask your significant other for a massage.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rosieposie said:


> had total thyroid taken out on oct. 31 due to graves disease. I was not prepared for the stiffness and pain in the neck after surgery. I had my surgery on oct 31 mon. and my sutures were removed on thurs nov 3. The doctor put strips on my incision and these are to stay on for 10 days. Did anyone else have severe pain near the back of the neck after surgery? The nurse told me to do my neck excercises which i did but still the pain was overwhelming near the back of my neck. The nurse told me during surgery they lay your head back in an awkward position and this can cause stiffness and pain. I keep taking my pain pills but they don't seem to help the cause.


Welcome to the board. I am sorry you are in so much pain. Would icing down help, do you think? Have you tried it? Or since this is in the back of the neck, maybe hot water bottle. Geez!!!

Did you get your pathology report back yet? I hope all is good with that!

How are you doing otherwise; are your eyes doing okay?


----------



## rosieposie (Nov 4, 2011)

thank you for asking. My pain in my neck has gone away. My pathology report came back with a thyroid that was consistant with Graves Disease. No cancer no nodules. My eyes are fine. I was diagnosed in July 11 with multiple symptoms and had surgery oct 31.


----------



## rosieposie (Nov 4, 2011)

thank you for asking. My pain in my neck has gone away. My pathology report came back with a thyroid that was consistant with Graves Disease. No cancer no nodules. My eyes are fine. I was diagnosed in July 11 with multiple symptoms and had surgery oct 31. i was just taken back how much the back of my neck hurt. I thought that if I had pain it would be by the incision sight. I am better now.


----------

